
ShedWool offers Free online staff scheduling - ShedWool
https://www.shedwool.com
======
ShedWool
ShedWool is a cross platform platform for managers to schedule their staffs
online with web and mobile apps, for any industry, for free. Currently in the
Telluride Venture Accelerator Program, with hundreds of users, ShedWool is in
open beta and getting ready to scale! Check us out, and see how we're saving
companies $$.

